# CBA/DBA question



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

What differentiates between the CBA/DBA model codes? Is it dependant on MY model year i.e is the 2009 UK model the CBA and the later versions DBA?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

DBA is the 2011 onwards car. Look for LEDs in front bumper as a give away.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks Adam.


----------

